# Last Minute HERF...Tonight! (Twin Cities)



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got off the phone with some friends of mine and we are going to Barley John's Brew Pub  (in New Brighton, MN) for an impromptu cigar/pipe tobacoo herf. I know this is VERY last minute, so I am posting it in both the HERF thred and the All Cigar Lounge just to make sure it gets seen 

If there are any BOTL/SOTL in the Twin Cities area that are free and interested in some amazing beer, great company, and enjoyable cigars/pipe tobacc, I am opening up the invitation to all. We are gatting together around 9 tonight and will be enjoying the outside patio untill bar close I'm sure. We will have tobacoo and cigars, and I'm sure we will have a guitar or to and well be jamming. If you are under 21, the patio is still open for all, so don't be shy.

I know it is very short notice, but if anyone is free, it would be great to meet a few of you from CS! (Directions can be found in the link above)

I hope you all had a great Turkey day and enjoy the weekend!!

~Bobb


----------

